# 24-70mm 2.8L V1 or V2



## 00ducky (Feb 8, 2012)

I have been looking in to buying the canon 24-70 for a few months now. And when I herd about the new one coming out I waited to see what comes out. The new one is a little out of my prise rang right now. 

The old one is still a great lens. Will the old one go down in prise any time soon? And is it a good buy even though the new one is out?

Thanks


----------



## danski0224 (Feb 8, 2012)

I hear that the III version will be even better.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 9, 2012)

v1 will go down in price , but i think if you don't mind waitting just get v2, as its already announced.. 
My experience of v1 was good until then its suffering for front focus/ back focus .. i can't remember.
i brought it to canon for repair. and keep coming back at me without it being fixed ( 4 times ) they asked me to pay for the repair twice... i suppose the last one , it took me almost a year to bring it back for repair.. see, i'm just too tired bringing it in.

anyway i'm sure lots have good experience with it. but for me, its not.. i do use it a lot for work, perhaps its just worn out.. but i think this version seems to be having this problem, if you google it.

again, i'm sure most of you guys are loving this lens.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 9, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> I hear that the III version will be even better.



Don't get them started! ;D


----------



## vbi (Feb 9, 2012)

danski0224 said:


> I hear that the III version will be even better.



But even that won't be a patch on the Mk IV! ;D


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 9, 2012)

00ducky said:


> I have been looking in to buying the canon 24-70 for a few months now. And when I herd about the new one coming out I waited to see what comes out. The new one is a little out of my prise rang right now.
> 
> The old one is still a great lens. Will the old one go down in prise any time soon? And is it a good buy even though the new one is out?
> 
> Thanks



Typically, prices for the "older" versions actually go UP! This is because the price of the "new" one is so much higher. In a few months, once the Mk I is gone from the shelves, you'll end up paying more for a *used* one, than a *new* one now. It's currently on sale, so if you really want it, *NOW* is the time to buy.

Remember, these aren't automobiles, where the dealers have to give big discounts to clear out the old model. The demand is greater than the supply, which keeps the prices high.


----------



## cps_user (Feb 9, 2012)

The new one might be something very good in terms of IQ. Also, it's about 15% lighter and a bit shorter, and it has better sealings. Some don't like the fact that it has a 82mm filter thread - personally, I seldom use filters (and I'm quite demanding on my gear as a wedding photog ). 

However, the old one surely produces fine images as well, so it's your choice whether the difference in price (twice as much - ouch) is worth it! They do the same thing, essentially - a 2.8 zoom in the 24-70 range without IS. 

Do make sure that the copy you're getting is a good one - my copy was not good at 2.8 and I had to sell it. It seems IQ on the MK1 varies a lot, depending on the copy you have so check this first before buying.


----------



## bornshooter (Feb 9, 2012)

ill stick with my version one which i got new in uk for £900 no way im paying that price for v2!


----------



## 00ducky (Feb 12, 2012)

cps_user said:


> The new one might be something very good in terms of IQ. Also, it's about 15% lighter and a bit shorter, and it has better sealings. Some don't like the fact that it has a 82mm filter thread - personally, I seldom use filters (and I'm quite demanding on my gear as a wedding photog ).
> 
> However, the old one surely produces fine images as well, so it's your choice whether the difference in price (twice as much - ouch) is worth it! They do the same thing, essentially - a 2.8 zoom in the 24-70 range without IS.
> 
> Do make sure that the copy you're getting is a good one - my copy was not good at 2.8 and I had to sell it. It seems IQ on the MK1 varies a lot, depending on the copy you have so check this first before buying.



How do I know if its a good copy or not? I would be buying new from BH Photo, and having it shipped. Or is there a better way? 

Thanks for tips. I'm leaning more to the Mk II but the cost is a downer.


----------



## gene_can_sing (Feb 12, 2012)

00ducky said:


> cps_user said:
> 
> 
> > The new one might be something very good in terms of IQ. Also, it's about 15% lighter and a bit shorter, and it has better sealings. Some don't like the fact that it has a 82mm filter thread - personally, I seldom use filters (and I'm quite demanding on my gear as a wedding photog ).
> ...



My friend had a bad copy of the 70-200 f2.8 II and it was really obvious. When we did the 10x push in on the LCD screen, the image was really blurry, like it had a piece of wax over it. It should look sharp still when you punch in like that. He got a replacement and it was sharp and clear when pushed in 10x.


----------



## DJL329 (Feb 12, 2012)

00ducky said:


> cps_user said:
> 
> 
> > The new one might be something very good in terms of IQ. Also, it's about 15% lighter and a bit shorter, and it has better sealings. Some don't like the fact that it has a 82mm filter thread - personally, I seldom use filters (and I'm quite demanding on my gear as a wedding photog ).
> ...



Going to the store and trying it out in person can help, but even then you might not notice something. Just be sure to keep the box/packaging/paperwork, in case you have to send it back to B&H for an exchange.


----------

